# Found cat - what to do?



## Jo75 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am posting on behalf of my parents who live in a village in Kent and have had a cat that has taken up residence in their back garden for the last week. 

They have been round the village, called the local sanctuaries, vets etc and have reached a dead end. They already have 2 cats and are unable to take her in. They have been told by rescue centres locally that it sounds like she has been dumped by someone. She is clearly a domesticated cat and is very friendly and desperate to go into their house. They have fed her over more recent days, as she was clealry not going out of their garden.

Please could someone advise us as to what to do next...noone locally seems to be able to help. They are willing to travel to take her to a rescue centre.

Thank you
Jo


----------



## Jo75 (Mar 28, 2010)

I should add - they have had her checked by a vet and she is in good health and not microchipped.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Have they checked if the cat is chipped? That would be the best start. After that if really there are no missing local cats and no chip, unless they can offer the cat a home they should pass it on to a rescue centre I guess.

But I thinky ou will get a lot more epxert answers than me if you start this thread again in 'cat chat' - it gets a lot more traffic and people will give good advice


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Definately move it to cat chat but the other posibility is that some one has recently moved not to far away and the cat has returned to its old home .It may be worth trying locally to see if anyone recognises it.


----------



## Jo75 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you - I have re-posted it on Cat Chat in the hope someone can help.

Jo


----------

